# 721 Software Upgrade Pocket Chart



## Scott Greczkowski

If you own a 721 you may want to print out this page and cut out the pocket guide for future reference on how to use these new features on your 721!

The new software upgrade contains many new features, options and games! This pocket guide gives you the common functions.

We hope this guide is of use to you! Any questions please ask!

DBSTalk.COM is proud to be your one stop site for Dish PVR 721 information!


----------



## John Corn

Excellent idea Scott, I can lay this on the table for reference until my wife and I become comfortable with using the new features.

Thanks.......:righton:


----------



## Bill D

Scott... very nice..


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Thanks if anyone has any ideas how we can make your PVR experiance better let us know.


----------



## factory

You might want to add to the guide jump:

You can also skip back (reverse) within the guide by entering a number of hours and pressing the left arrow. This is useful for when you jump forward and want to jump back.

Jason


----------



## Jacob S

Very professional. Maybe we could add to this and enhance this even more and more, give Dish ideas, and see if they do something similar to this.


----------



## DarrellP

> If you are a 721 you may want to print out this page


 
Cool, the 721's can print their own stuff now? 

I wonder what they'll be capable of when they get the Ethernet enabled? :lol:


----------



## Jacob S

You must have misunderstood, he was not saying that it could print the page out, but that you should pring this page out regarding the 721.


----------



## BobaBird

It's a zen-like chicken-and-egg quandary: You must be the 721 if you hope to understand the 721.

Scott, I'd love to know where you got the button graphics. That is of course if you're still speaking to me.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I took the buttons from a picture of a 501 remote from the main Dish Network homepage at http://www.dishnetwork.com (Sneeky ehh?!)


----------



## DarrellP

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *You must have misunderstood, he was not saying that it could print the page out, but that you should pring this page out regarding the 721. *


Jacob, it's a joke. Notice the smileys, grins and laughs. He originally wrote "If YOU are a 721" and forgot "Owner". It just struck me as being funny.:lol:


----------



## Jacob S

I wonder why they did not send down a video to the PVR Events screen for the users on these new features as they had done in the past?


----------

